# Moatmills piggery, Inveraldie, Scotland July 10



## spacepunk (Jun 28, 2010)

This place has lain deserted for several years and has recently been targeted as a site for a new wind turbine. I got nabbed halfway through the explore by an old farmer feeding geese, but it was cool.


----------



## krela (Jun 28, 2010)

A piggery using WW2 era buildings...


----------



## zimbob (Jun 28, 2010)

krela said:


> A piggery using WW2 era buildings...



I was thinking the exact same thing 

I've seen it before, one of my best WW2 site explores had been used for this purpose too... thread here,,,


----------



## celo (Jun 28, 2010)

That's interesting as it looks VERY similar to a pig farm near me! I'll go do a proper explore soon, been up loads before but sans SLR.

Celo


----------



## Smellycat (Jun 28, 2010)

nice work bro, oink oink!!!!


----------



## Seahorse (Jun 29, 2010)

The airfield hospital at Crimond became a piggery for a while too, I believe. Not bad; knock up a brand spanking new hospital, war ends so doesn't get used, and it ends up as farm buildings. 

Must have made sense at the time, I suppose.


----------



## krela (Jun 29, 2010)

It's very common for ww2 domestic site and airfield buildings to be used for agricultural purposes, my point was I wonder what it was in use as during ww2


----------



## Seahorse (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a vague memory that Inveraldie was a POW camp. I'll have to check.


----------



## wolfism (Jun 29, 2010)

Interesting place Mr Spacepunk - this is the domestic site for RAF Tealing. Like Crail (see Zimbob's link) it was taken over by Muir of Pert Piggeries after the war. There are a few more bits and pieces kicking around Tealing if you know where to look.


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah, must've missed a bit as the site seems pretty big.


----------



## krela (Jun 30, 2010)

wolfism said:


> this is the domestic site for RAF Tealing.



Looks like the technical site to me... given the link trainer building and it's proximity to the runways


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 3, 2010)

Really nice find, SP.


----------

